# She passed! I'm actually shocked!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So yesterday we took Shasta with us to the 2nd Annual Maryland DogFest. They had dock diving and disc dogs. All kinds of vendors. They also had the Calvert County K9 search and rescue team there. They had CGC evaluators doing free CGC tests. Well decided to try it with Shasta even though previously she's not had the traits necessary to pass the reaction to another dog part because she just gets so excited to meet other dogs she pulls and her recall is generally not always the best. 

Well she shocked the heck out of me! She passed everything with flying colors! She's finally got her CGC! The evaluator asked if we were interested in doing search and rescue and I explained to him that she just didn't have the drive necessary to do anything remotely close to that. He said it was a pity because of all the dogs he evaluated that day, she'd by far been the absolute best. He asked where she'd been trained and I told him I've done all her training since she was a puppy. I got invited to observe some of the search training! I may take them up on that offer. Was very cool. I'm proud of Shasta. She decided to prove me wrong for once but now the goal I had with her is complete. 

Dax.... you're next buddy!!!


Some pictures from yesterday. Sorry didn't get any of Shasta after the test. It was really hot and we were just ready to go home. 























































And plowing/fertilizing fields on the way home


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. check out the SAR. Shasta may surprise you
again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice job training. check out the SAR. Shasta may surprise you
> again.


 
I may go check it out for me, but I know Shasta just doesn't have the drives for it. She has zero hunt drive and not much interest in anything else.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

saw a bunch and I do mean a BUNCH of GSDs and Dobermans at Dog Fest too. Met a 6 month old male that was freaking huge. I mean he was beautiful but good lord he was massive! He's going to a breeding program in Waldorf though a training company I've not heard good things about honestly. Very sweet boy though. 

Also met another solid black pup the same age as Dax. Pretty pup. Slim though. not much bone to him. Dax is a massively thick puppy compared to that guy. 

Saw several gorgeous Dobermans and some very adorable puppies. Absolutely some of the cutest freaking puppies!!! They were so happy and carefree just having a good time out with their owners. Was a nice weekend. A bunch of very happy dogs. Dogs were pretty well behaved.... owners on the other hand ignored the no flexi rule despite people being asked to leave if they didn't keep a max of 6ft out. It was a pretty awesome way to spend the day. Even my grouchy "you spend too much time around dogs" husband enjoyed it.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

yay Shasta!! Congrats! I'd be one proud mama, too! CGC is going to be first goal once Malachi is healthy, too. Sounds like a really fun weekend. I could see Malachi's issue being dog reactivity, too. He gets excited to meet other pups. We'll see! I'm trying to find some good 'role models' for Kai lol...thanks for posting the pics, too cool! Love DRAFT horses <3


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats. give SAR a try!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job Shasta! I think sometimes we underestimate our doggie's hidden potential. It sounds like you and the pups had a great time


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yay! Go Shasta!!  Good job to you two! 

The dog reaction part is the part we are struggling with also for the CGC, Berlin is way too interested in other dogs still! 

Awesome pictures!! Looks like a fun day!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

aw: High Five Shasta!! Congratulations to both you and Shasta . Way to go little Shasta girl.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Kudos to you both for doing such a wonderful job. Let us know how the search and rescue thing goes.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Awesome Job! I saw the advertisement for the dog fest too late and was in the middle of a construction project. I'm glad you had a great time now I can't wait to go next year


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

:thumbup: Way to Go, Shasta! Great job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TheJakel said:


> Awesome Job! I saw the advertisement for the dog fest too late and was in the middle of a construction project. I'm glad you had a great time now I can't wait to go next year


 
I'd been seeing the postings around our area for it and decided we were going lol. It was really neat! I hope you get to go next year! We really enjoyed it. I wasn't here last year for the first one but I guess it was so big they had to change a larger venue this year and it's possible next years will be even larger. We should be at our next duty station this time next year so will have to miss the Dog Fest next year :/



Thanks everyone! Geramy and I are going to check out the beginner meeting for the SAR team hopefully this week. Otherwise we'll have to wait until 2 weeks from now. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------

